# Is there a hole saw that will go through a brick chimney?



## rkymtnoffgrid (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi guys, I need to install my stove so that it goes into the chimney, however, theres no hole at the location where I need it in the chimney.  Two questions, first, is there a special hole saw like 7" or so that is speicifically designed to go through masonry material, and second, what would the proper size be, what is the standard size of the outer diameter of a chimney collar.  (I don't know that transition piece is called)  Where do I find one?  It's a standard 6" flue pipe, but I'm assuming the chimney collar is double/triple wall or something and I would think the pipe would slide into it, anyone know that OD size?


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 9, 2009)

We normally drill pilot holes with a masonry bit.  If it was me, I would use a clay flue tile and mortar it to the existing flue tile in the chimey (I'm assuming it's a block chimney behind that wall.  Generally a 6" clay thimble has about an 8" OD.  I would buy the thimble first, since they do tend to vary and make your hole accordingly.


----------



## joemeintzer (Dec 9, 2009)

what you want is a dry core bit (like a hole saw but has diamond masonary blades) probaly you will want to rent a whole setup from  a hardware store.  Be very careful if you are advised to run this on a 9" grinder with no speed adjustment this is the least ideal way to do it and can take you for a ride no matter how big you are.  The best is the special dry core drill that has a clutch.


----------



## Hurricane (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree that you should buy the thimble first. I did mine by tracing the thimble then drilling lots of smaller holes around the trace line. Then just breaking it in with a hammer and chisel. The problem with trying to make one big hole at once it you have a chance of breaking off a much larger piece or if it is bricks loosening a brick.  Use a hammer drill it will make it go quicker.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Dec 9, 2009)

Agreed, you'll need to core drill it. I would look in the phone book for a concrete compnany that advertises "core drilling". For 1 hole, it would probably be cheaper to have them do it, vs. you renting the correct equipment. Plus, if you don't anchor correctly, you could do some damage.


----------



## rkymtnoffgrid (Dec 9, 2009)

I like the outline with multipe holes and chisle setup, sounds like a little more time but something I can handle and I alreay have thoes tools here.  This thimble, sounds like something I would get at my stove dealer, and is it designed for single wall to slide through, or do I need double?  Also my chimney liner kit (is not here yet) but has a T at the bottom, does the stove pipe slide through the thimble and attact to the "T"?  How in the heck would you attach it inside the chimney?  You guy are the best...thanks.


----------



## rkymtnoffgrid (Dec 9, 2009)

P.S. it a red brick chimeny from 1890, the brick is not real hard like modern brick, it does crumble/crack somewhat easy.


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 9, 2009)

The liner kit "should" come with a 2 piece tee.  You remove the snout off the tee and lower it into the chimney, then attach the snout thru the thimble.  Different liners use different methods.  Hopefully you bought the liner thru a hearth retailer that can give you the proper advice.  Also, the clay thimbles are normally sold at lumber yards or masonry supply shops


----------

